# Been Working with AnyRail free trial



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

as it is hard for me to justify buying the full version with have a 2 month old son. So I have broken my layout in left and right as to stay within the 50 piece limit. My layout consists of two tables side by side. A 60" x 60" table next to a 44" x 66" table... it will be an "L" shape with the the back side of the layout being 104". I hope this makes sense and will post a pic of the layout shape from RightTrack as I was able to create the shape in that program, but couldn't figure out how to in the free trial of AnyRail. Will have everything uploaded in the next hour as it is time to go feed the little guy... man I hope he grows up enjoying the "J & B Railways"

*sons name is Jackson, so it is the Jackson and Brad Railways


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

bradimous1 said:


> as it is hard for me to justify buying the full version with have a 2 month old son. ...


Oh come on, you can justify it! You obviously can justify having a model railroad. It shouldn't be too much harder to justify the program!


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

xrunner said:


> Oh come on, you can justify it! You obviously can justify having a model railroad. It shouldn't be too much harder to justify the program!


I wish... but I got the train set a little over a year ago... just now getting to the layout... so not really much purchasing going on right now.

Here is the shape... it will be flipped so that the longer side is on the right.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

hopefully this will work better... and the layout is attached in two different pics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is this what you're shooting for? There are still gaps, and I'm not sure what the thing is with the overlapping track. The turntable looks pretty lonely too. 

I just joined the two sections you had together.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

thank you for posting that... the spaces are due to my limitations with AnyRail... I plan on not having the gaps there obviously... as for the crossing track, that again was a limitation on how t show a difference in heights. I built the tables at slightly different heights so that I can not only have track elevate, but also have it descend. Basically, the plan was to use 3 degree rises and decreases in elevation and have the curves rise on the right side and the inner tracks go down so that they will be able to go over under one another. 

I am very open to criticism and suggestions. If it is a complete train wreck (pun intended), let me know.

oh, and one other thing... turnout at the bottom left is the same turnout as the second... I had them on both for reference.... that goes for the top two as well. only one turnout in the top section going to the middle and the first intersection on the left top is the same as the second... hope that makes sense.



bradimous1 said:


> oh, and one other thing... turnout at the bottom left is the same turnout as the second... I had them on both for reference.... that goes for the top two as well. only one turnout in the top section going to the middle and the first intersection on the left top is the same as the second... hope that makes sense.












http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2974&c=4


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brad,
Open this Combined file.
View attachment combined.any


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Clever Sean, I see you used longer track sections to get around the 50 piece limitation of the free version.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe do the layout in just one long piece of track?!? 


Nice to see you guys being so helpful and generous with your time here. I'm sure Brad and little Jackson will be pleased.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, Sean was more helpful this trip.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks guys... and as mentioned... both Jackson and I are very pleased... I really appreciate the help.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I have Anyrail and here's a way to "cheat":

Place your track pieces so the computer has them spaced perfectly. When you run up to the limit of 50, simply remove straight pieces, and draw a straight line with the program's line tool. Add text to the line stating what straight pieces it requires.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

xrunner said:


> I have Anyrail and here's a way to "cheat":
> 
> Place your track pieces so the computer has them spaced perfectly. When you run up to the limit of 50, simply remove straight pieces, and draw a straight line with the program's line tool. Add text to the line stating what straight pieces it requires.


good thinking... I will have to do that from now on.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll get into this tonight and do up the track plan the "right" way with all the pieces. I can then send you the .any file and you should be able to open it in your trial version, you just wont be able to make changes without the program catching onto our ruse. Or I can post up pictures showing all the track pieces and send you a materials list. That's how I roll :thumbsup:


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am very interested to see what you come up with cabledawg!!!

thanks again to all


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Cabledawg to the rescue!:thumbsup:


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Cabledawg is the man with anyrail......


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok, I did up your original plan with the height adjustments. I can squeeze 3" of clearance between the top and bottom rails, but that's an awefully close clearance and I had to go up to a 5% grade  It does work, but not well.

I took your design and tweaked it so now your turntable line runs off the spur in the yard. Still a 4% grade but you could almost take that down to three if you extend the slope all the way to the yard. The main track height is 1.5" and the outside tracks dip down to 0.5" with the turntable track going up to 4". SO now you have 3.5" of clearance which should get you by with most rolling stock and locos.

Take a look and see if this is what you wanted. If not I can do some more tweaking.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

cabledawg...FYI - IN HO 3.5" of clearance will allow for any cars to pass under without issue. That's what I designed my helix using and everything clears just fine (double stacks, triple stack car carriers and the NMRA gauge.)

Actually a little less than 3.5" clears everything because I used 1x4 dimensional lumber turned on it's side for the plyboard to plyboard spacing, then installed the cork roadbed (probably 1/4" thick) and the Code100 track (0.100" tall rail + tie thickness) and everything clears just fine.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> Take a look and see if this is what you wanted. If not I can do some more tweaking.


I really, really like what you did with it... my only concern would be with the track heading to the turntable... when I created mine, I used at least one 18" curve as I was only going to be using that for switchers, that would definitely be able to handle the 18"... did you use the an 18" curve (I can't tell at work, but would be able to at home) and if so, would larger locomotives be able to handle them if they were not hauling anything?

thanks again, I really like that and think I will use that or some slight modification of it.


----------



## lajry (Aug 4, 2011)

Why do you want the turntable "way out in the boondocks"? On the real RRs they are as close as possible to the yard. Use that spur to go to an industry instead.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

it isn't that I really want it "way out in the boondocks" but with the L shape in the table, which is due to space constraints, it was the most ideal spot. I do understand that most do, but I am not modeling a specific railway or time period... so to me it doesn't really matter where it is.

does that make sense... I do agree with you to an extent... also, the turntable is something that will end up being added at a later date as I only have 1 engine running at this point.

also I am open for ideas on complete redesigns, but really like what cable did with his.


----------



## lajry (Aug 4, 2011)

bradimous1 said:


> it isn't that I really want it "way out in the boondocks" but with the L shape in the table, which is due to space constraints, it was the most ideal spot. I do understand that most do, but I am not modeling a specific railway or time period... so to me it doesn't really matter where it is.
> 
> **Haven't seen an L shaped table in any of the plans. All the plans shown so far look to be on 4'x8'? tables. Guess it depends on whether you just want a toy train to play w/ or if you want to replicate a RR even if it is fictional. Highly recommend you do some more reading on how real RRs are set up & operated. Heck researching RRs can be just as much fun as building & operating a layout!
> 
> ...


**Give us some more ideas on what you want to do w/ your RR so we can help you w/ a plan. Do you just want to run freight? passenger? trains around the layout? Do you want to do some switching? Do both?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

everything is going to be freight... I would like to do some switching... and the reason I wanted the turntable is because I always wanted one. rereading the first post, you will find that it is an L shape, combining a 60"x60" table with a 44"x66" table. The total length will be 104" with the longer side being 66" and the other side being 60".


----------



## lajry (Aug 4, 2011)

bradimous1 said:


> everything is going to be freight... I would like to do some switching... and the reason I wanted the turntable is because I always wanted one. rereading the first post, you will find that it is an L shape, combining a 60"x60" table with a 44"x66" table. The total length will be 104" with the longer side being 66" and the other side being 60".


Hope your layout is going to be *completely* walk around. Don't know too many people w/ 4'+ arms. LOL Are you going to have an engine house w/ your turntable? Doesn't look like there is any room for one in that corner. There appears to be room for both next to the yard.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

it will be completely walk around. the turntable will be on top of a hill... and the hill will be large enough for said roundhouse


----------

